# Husqvarna splitting maul.



## CoreyB (Sep 10, 2016)

The more I use this maul the more I like it. I hope the honeymoon last a long time.


----------



## weimedog (Sep 10, 2016)

have had mine for several years....its awesome if you use it where it makes sense.


----------

